# Disease killing deer in western ND



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just saw this. I thought blue tongue was bad. One more thing to worry about... :eyeroll:

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/337608/group/homepage/

And the story for those who can't get the link to work:

*Disease killing white-tailed deer in western North Dakota*
BISMARCK, N.D. - North Dakota wildlife officials say a disease that kills white-tailed deer appears to be present in a large part of western North Dakota.

Game and Fish Wildlife Chief Randy Kreil says the department received isolated reports of deer deaths from the disease known as EHD in August, and reports have continued to come in. He says more than 13,000 white-tailed deer hunting license holders are eligible for refunds, and Game and Fish is suspending the sale of remaining licenses in some hunting units on Friday.

EHD is spread by midges. It is almost always fatal to white-tailed deer but not to mule deer. It is not known to affect people.

North Dakota had not had significant deer deaths from the disease since 2005.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While this is alarming keep in mind that diseases can often follow tough winters. Winters like the last 2 not only take a direct toll on deer but an indirect toll by weakening them and making them more succeptible to diseases which may not immediately show up. Add to that the traffic, mt. lion and coyote kills and things have been tough out west it may take a few years for things to balance out.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Most people around here call EHD "Blue Tongue", although they are different.... Deer around in NE Montana have died by the thousands this summer and early fall. It's my understanding that in the Malta/Glasgow area they've lost over 90% of their whitetails....I don't know about further east along the ND border.


----------



## antlrking (Aug 20, 2011)

wow, that sounds bad.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

We own about 1000 acres of CRP and tree rows in the Mott/Regent area. Walking for pheasants we have found at least 10 dead deer! it is so God awful it makes me sick. We have seen three whitetails that are still alive when usually we'd see probably twenty deer. At least it doesnt affect muleys I guess :-?


----------

